# Can someone explain color genetics to me?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes I know it takes awhile to explain... and I know that most people aren't willing to write up that much data, but if you are, can you explain it to me in a way that's easy to understand? I've read the Bettysplendins and such guide to colors, but it doesn't quite make sense to me :-?. If I'm to breed I need to look up the genetics, after all. I understand that there are 4 layers of color cells (yellow, red, black, iridescent) And not much else. I've learned how to interpret this in school once... but I forgot :lol:

Wow sorry to be difficult /= I just have a hard time understanding things if they're written the wrong way (And I'm not the smartest in science...).


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is a link to information I found useful:

http://www.freewebs.com/krishsbettas/bettagenetics.htm


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The first thing I would suggest is researching about genetics in general. Punnet squares, phenotype, genotype, etc. Once you have a basic understanding of genetics in general it becomes a little easier to grasp the genetics of fish.

After you've done that research then you'll be able to come back with more specific questions.

If I have time I'll try to dig up some useful links on the basics of genetics. You also might try your local book store or library.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh no I already learned about genetics I'm not that young LOL.

It's just IDK what... but I was reading it and it was just words, not really taking anything in /=

I always do this with science stuff 0.0 usually only if someone explains in real life or puts it with not too many science terms I don't zone out. I wish I were different... /= I guess it's kind of impossible to explain like I wanted... so I'm going to have to try really hard to take in the words... *twitch*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've ran into trouble with genetics as well...takes quite sometime. Things like: geno, pheno, dominant, recessive, etc. My strong points in betta genetics are: black (three types...melano, super, devil), cambodian, red, and I somewhat understand opaque, marble, and butterfly.

I don't understand punnet squares at all....I just can't wrap my head around it.

Kinda random...I rock at science but math I fail....even when the two are connected.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

NOOb iHACk... Thanks for the link!

Things were much easier to understand! Green turqouise seems SOOO much easier to breed then what I like the best... But yellow marbles would be cool, you would have such a fry variety and I kind of LOVE the look of a yellow with multiple colors.

I'm starting to somewhat understand this. If/when I breed, yellow or green HMPK's are definatly good sounding for me seeing as I love these colors and they are simpl-ish to breed. But... aren't cellophone those tannish clearish Bettas? That would be the downside to the marble... I REALLY don't want to breed cellophones.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

baylee767 said:


> NOOb iHACk... Thanks for the link!
> 
> Things were much easier to understand! Green turqouise seems SOOO much easier to breed then what I like the best... But yellow marbles would be cool, you would have such a fry variety and I kind of LOVE the look of a yellow with multiple colors.
> 
> I'm starting to somewhat understand this. If/when I breed, yellow or green HMPK's are definatly good sounding for me seeing as I love these colors and they are simpl-ish to breed. But... aren't cellophone those tannish clearish Bettas? That would be the downside to the marble... I REALLY don't want to breed cellophones.


 Cellophane is just a colorless betta...I like em!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh like ghost shrimp? Why don't we call them ghost Bettas? Okay good I thought they were tan Bettas.

Yellow marbles me wanty right now. The fry will all be yellow and of course there will be the variety thanks to the marble. And I think people would want yellows more than blues. I kind of wanted to breed copper, but that one is too confusing for me. So, what exactly is good finage on a HMPK? I'm considering that tail type.

How much should it cost to breed? I wont be selling on aquabid because I don't want to kill Bettas during shipping, so any ideas as to how to advertise? I'm thinking craigslist, because I doubt there's a "Hawaii Betta club" Or something. So to figure out the cost you can take out shipping.

I already have a 20 gallon tub that I can use for grow out. But I wont be breeding for awhile still, I need to get all of my supplies! You know what, NVM. Don't answer any of those questions, I'm going to start a new thread Lol.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I suggest joining the IBC and reading the standards  Also the BetterBettas yahoo group is great!!!


----------

